# Avatar Picture? Yes Or no?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Im debating on putting a real picture up of me but heard mixed reviews. People let me know your opinions on pro's and con's??

thank you

-Mikey


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not post an actual picture of myself. Just my opinion. Others might say it doesn't matter but I will not.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes im on the fence. Maybe me with a hoodie on lol


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a real picture at one of my cowboy action events. I don't have a problem with it but some are real shy about pictures. I don't see any worry with it since I have nothing to hide.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats true..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Its personal preference. Just remember if you post your picture and we dont like what you say dont be suprised if someone shows up too tar and feather you.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone,
> Im debating on putting a real picture up of me but heard mixed reviews. People let me know your opinions on pro's and con's??..


I think at least half of all peoples pics on the internet are fakes anyway, so nobody will know for sure if it really is you or somebody else!
For example this one is me, but I could be lying through my teeth and nobody can be sure it really is me..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea thats true, il decide


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

so i decided on this avatar i have now. lol


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I say it doesn't matter. It's doubtful I'll ever meet anybody here in person, and for any other prying eyes, ie, Feds, they already know what I look like.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Alpha that is true


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

saul4paul said:


> you dont lok 64 maybe 54












That's what people are always telling me! it was taken last year when I was 63, I've never smoked or boozed or drank, and I was a cycling nut for many years.
But what you don't see in the pic are my migraine attacks; my half-blind left eye; tendonitis causing stiff shoulders; underactive thyroid causing coldness and sluggishness; irregular heartbeat; tinnitus; slight limp in one leg with knee problem... so I'm only mortal after all and the zombs will have me for breakfast..(sniffle)

PS- this sad freak is me in 1981-


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, looks like Ronnie Van Sant from Skynard :shock:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol it does lol


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

... no autographs, please ...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

ha..ha..ha


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

im reklusive in nature...heck I dont even post my own posts (I have my assistant do these posts for me, i just dictate them).
However in this forum, I do use a real picture of me shooting a VEPR style AK.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahah


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Its personal preference. Just remember if you post your picture and we dont like what you say dont be suprised if someone shows up too tar and feather you.


Not a problem and would find it a fun change of pace for a few minutes kind of like my youth :grin:.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Always a great thing to change it up


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

all kidding aside, i have no problem showing my mug, but as a general rule i dont. I do however on my fb page and the like


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea me too. But maybe ill put one on one day


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

That's really me. I would worry more about the evil empire using my ISP to find me and place me on the list of naughty dangerous people than to have them see my mug.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Somebody should have told me not to put a real picture of myself!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahaha really


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually look like a tan ammo can so this is what works for me.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Lots of people think they are hiding.
Yeah, they are public on forums, FB, etc.....
but still think, by not even putting a 'location'
below their avatar, they are incognito.
Whatever you choose.....but you are not hiding.
Anyone can find your IP.
Example:
You choose no 'location'
You comment on 'ammo' shortage in your area
We don't readily see your area....not disclosed...
Your words were wasted, as our time, because we
don't know where you are talking about.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i think i might put up my pictures


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

No one would even know......if it truly was you.

Like my avatar......I promise, that really is a pic of me.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

ozo said:


> Lots of people think they are hiding.
> Yeah, they are public on forums, FB, etc.....
> but still think, by not even putting a 'location'
> below their avatar, they are incognito.
> ...


Once I'm acquired, ill let you know where i am.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Once I'm acquired, ill let you know where i am.


No need to.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea...


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

You know this tread is kind of funny in a way as somewhere in this country some will look at what we consider private data on every man/woman and child in this nation 7 times a day. Oh and that is based on a study done in the 70's, before the internet existed which is probably now much higher. How often do you log onto a site like this one and see ads for things you might have recently looked at on say Amazon or Wise Food etc. Folks it isn't just chance, it is the marketing in the world were they gather data on something as simple as your shopping habits. I avoid Face Book for example or chat groups but even with that all of our lives are there to peal back like an onion if someone wants to look.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Once I'm acquired, ill let you know where i am.


As long as it's not Texas :grin:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

5 minutes and counting


----------



## Fumbles (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd not do it....not a real obvious one anyway. The cowboy shooter one is fine 'cos its a partial profile. Look, if it is the feds and the various agencies you are concerned about......you can't hide from them. They can know more about you than your mama in less than an hour I reckon. In fact....just the nature of this forum, I'll bet it is already on a big time watch list.

I'd be more worried about zombies and crazies out "there" in the general public. You might piss someone off on this forum or perma-ban somebody.....and sometimes crazy bastards get super tweaked.....take it real personal. The general shmoe doesn't know how to hack websites to get personal info not available to unauth'ed eyes. But other than that........well, why make it any easier for them? It might be somebody lives in your general area. It's best to not take chances.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

fumbles you might be right so I thought about it and I will not be putting my picture of


----------

